# OWF - Ashtabula Results



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

*Marion Erb & Robert Burkholder Win at Ashtabula!*

Here are the results for Ashtabula. A tournament summary/press release will be posted shortly. 

1. Robert Burkholder/Marion Erb 42.54 lbs
2. Punky Ball/Robert Ball 40.98 lbs
3. Richard Fike/Ryan Reiger 40.26 lbs
4. John Csizmadia/James Dean 40.04 lbs
5. Steve Puruczky/Kevin Lukehart 39.20 lbs

You can find all of the results on our website at www.fishowf.com

-OWF


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Ohio Walleye Federation
CBC - Ashtabula Results

The Ohio Walleye Federation (OWF) held the second qualifier for their Central Basin Circuit (CBC) out of Ashtabula, OH on July 16, 2011. Team Robert Burkholder (Sugar Creek, OH) and Marion Erb (Millersburg, OH) pull a 42.54 pounds for the win.

Lake Erie was calm and air temperatures were hot. Teams had an enjoyable day catching tournament limits of quality fish. Father-son team Punky Ball (Alliance, OH) and Bob Ball (Alliance, OH) put on a fine performance but it wasnt enough to overtake Burkholder/Erb. Burkholder/Erb showed that they are force to be reckoned with. Having a win at Ashtabula and a fourth place finish at Lorain puts them in first place in the CBC standings and a run at the Ohio Walleye Cup.

Team Ball/Ball showed their expertise of Lake Erie by only going five miles from the harbor while putting a nice bag of fish together to weigh in. Ball/Ball targeted a 300 yard school of fish all day. Using green on green beads with copper colorado and willow leaf blades in front of three once weights, Ball/Ball caught fish pass after pass through the pod. Their third fish of the day was a 9.66 pounder and continued upgrading throughout the day. Ball/Ball caught a total of 25 walleyes during the tournament with only losing two fish at the boat. It was a great day on the water. said Punky Ball. To share this day of catching 25 fish with my son was worth more to me than winning any tournament! Ball/Ball brought 5 nice walleyes to the scales for a weight of 40.96 pounds.

Just after sendoff, Burkholder/Erb bellied up to their number one spot and set up their program that they were running the day before. The day started out very slow for us. Erb said. We picked at them all morning with the bite finally picking up around 11:30am when the boats cleared out of the area we were working. With only a few fish in the box at 11:30, Erb was very complimentary of his partner Burkholder whom he credits refining their program and really dialing in on the big bruisers. He was instrumental in our win. I couldnt ask for a better partner! They slowed their speed to 1.8mph and Burkholder put a Reef Runner 200ft back on a snap weight and they immediately hooked up on a 9.40 pound walleye. They also refined their dipsy program targeting suspended fish in 40 feet of water.

Burkholder/Erb caught eleven walleyes all day and landed every one of them. They werent concerned about catching quantity just quality. They brought a bag of heavyweights to the scale for a total of 42.54 pounds. This win is great! said Erb. Wed like to thank everyone but especially the OWF committee members. Fishing the OWF our release from our jobs and without it we dont know what wed do. Thank you!

Rounding out the top 5 places was second place team Punky Ball/Robert Ball with 5 fish for a weight of 40.96 pounds. Third place honors went to Richard Fike/Ryan Reiger brining 5 fish to the scales weighing 40.26 pounds and also winning big fish of 9.72 pounds. Fourth place went to John Csizmadia/James Dean with 5 fish weighing 40.04 pounds. Fifth place went to Steve Puruczky/Kevin Lukehart with 5 fish for 39.20 pounds. All the results are posted on our website www.fishowf.com.

This win moves Burkholder/Erb into first place in the CBC standings and second place for a run at the Ohio Walleye Cup (OWF) standings. The championship is shaping up to be a shootout for the CBC & OWC Champions.

The OWF would like to send a special thanks to James Dean for donating the hotdogs and Kerr Automotive (Poland, OH) for donating the water, buns and cup cakes at the weigh-in. Also, we would like to thank Angie, Erica, Samantha, Rhonda and Caitlin for volunteering to cook for all of us. Thank you!

The OWF Championship is scheduled for September 3 & 4, 2011 at Geneva State Park Ramp. We invite everyone to the weigh-in (4pm) to see what a great fishery Lake Erie truly is. You can find more information, results, registration forms or register via PayPal at www.fishowf.com or contact Ron Bradway at 330-704-0393, Steve Booher at 330-608-8161 or Mitch Shipman at 330-984-6595

The OWF is a 100% payback nonprofit organization run by walleye anglers, for walleye anglers. The OWF offers two circuits the Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) and the Central Basin/Lake Erie Circuit (CBC). It represents their commitment to walleye anglers and to their interests in fishing both inland lakes and Lake Erie by providing the most affordable and highest quality events possible. It all adds up to the most rewarding, fun, competitive and affordable team walleye circuit in Ohio.


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Congrats Robert and Marion, you two deserve it! Not only are these 2 guys great anglers but are class acts as well.

Thanks Steve Booher


----------

